# Весна наступила.



## JULLIA

Весна наступила. Выглянуло солнце. Как это сказать по-английски?


----------



## LilianaB

Spring has come. The sun has come out. Or, the sun is up on the horizon.


----------



## morbo

или просто "the sun is out"


----------



## crashblossom

Или, 

Spring is here, the sun is out


----------



## crashblossom

Или, 

Spring has arrived. The sun is peering out. или peeking out.


----------



## morbo

The sun is playing the Peeping Tom)


----------



## JULLIA

morbo said:


> The sun is playing the Peeping Tom)


 А как сказать"Солнце выглянуло из-за туч?"


----------



## morbo

the sun has stuck its roasting countenance out of the clouds


----------



## rusita preciosa

JULLIA said:


> А как сказать"Солнце выглянуло из-за туч?"


What's your try?


morbo said:


> the sun has stuck its roasting countenance out of the clouds


You are not able to distinguish when sarcasm is appropriate and when not?


----------



## morbo

причем тут сарказм? был задан вопрос о том, как сказать "из-за туч"; все остальное уже обсуждалось -- вот и было вписано что-нибудь для разнообразия. никаких колкостей не предполагалось.


----------



## JULLIA

rusita preciosa said:


> What's your try?


I would say;"At last the Sun looked out of clouds"
"The Sun peeked out behind from clouds". Зачем писать артикль перед облаками?


----------



## JULLIA

MORBO, Как перевести "roasting countenance" ?


----------



## morbo

out of the clouds
from behind the clouds (peeked out behind from clouds -- получается "взглянуло назад из туч")

раскаленная\обжигающая физиономия\лицо

артикль -- в данном случае речь идет обо всей обобщенной, классовой и тем самым определенной совокупности туч как объектов "in the sky".
если предположить отклонение от этой обобщеннности, -- dark clouds, low clouds, ominous clouds, -- то без уточнения артикль уже не потребуется (хотя он вновь появится при какой-нибудь контекстной определенности туч).


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

JULLIA said:


> I would say;"At last the Sun looked out of clouds"
> "The Sun peeked out behind from clouds". Зачем писать артикль перед облаками?


Затем, что без артикля это звучит не по-английски, а по-русски.
Солнце выглянуло не из-за каких-то облаков, а из-за тех, которые его закрывали.


----------



## JULLIA

morbo said:


> (peeked out behind from clouds -- получается "взглянуло назад из туч")


Но ведь "из-за дома" "behind from the house" is ok.



morbo said:


> артикль -- в данном случае речь идет обо всей обобщенной, классовой и тем самым определенной совокупности туч как объектов "in the sky".
> если предположить отклонение от этой обобщеннности, -- dark clouds, low clouds, ominous clouds, -- то без уточнения артикль уже не потребуется (хотя он вновь появится при какой-нибудь контекстной определенности туч).


Но когда мы ставим прилагательное перед облаками,разве мы не уточняем,не конкретизируем облака? Почему не нужен определенный артикль?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

JULLIA said:


> Но ведь "из-за дома" "behind from the house" is ok.



"From behind the house" is OK, "behind from the house" is not.



JULLIA said:


> Но когда мы ставим прилагательное перед облаками,разве мы не уточняем,не конкретизируем облака? Почему не нужен определенный артикль?



По-моему, при первом упоминании достаточно конкретизации прилагательными - и у меня есть подозрение, что это как-то связано с тем, что "clouds" во множественном числе. В единственном числе обязательно (кроме как разве что в поэзии) стоял бы артикль - в зависимости от контекста, определённый или неопределённый.


----------



## morbo

из-за дома -- тоже from behind

попробую с примерами:
*
The clouds* clear and the moonlight sparkles on the snow.
As the sun dips low *the clouds* bounce refracted red light off their bases.

здесь идея небесных туч как общего, определенного явления.

Towards evening *dark clouds* gathered again over the mountain at the mouth of the valley, slashing its face with rain in a slanting sheet of steel-grey light.
The sky was as orange as Galway thatch, overlaid by *dark clouds*, and the sea also glowed a dull orange.
There were ominous *dark clouds* gathering overhead now and a chill wind.

здесь этот обобщенно-определнный характер пропадает.

After what seemed too long, I finally broke *out of the dark clouds* and saw the tops of the still darker sea.
They flew in and out of the *dark clouds* leaving a trail of green mist at each turn. 

а тут контекстная определенность.


----------



## JULLIA

Angelo di fuoco said:


> "From behind the house" is OK, "behind from the house" is not. .


Я описку сделала. I meant of course,  "From behind the clouds"



Angelo di fuoco said:


> По-моему, при первом упоминании достаточно конкретизации прилагательными - и у меня есть подозрение, что это как-то связано с тем, что "clouds" во множественном числе.


Вот не могу понять,что вы имеете ввиду? Непонятненько.


----------



## morbo

Попробую так.

John is my friend.
Yesterday I met a tired John.

В первом варианте -- Джон используется как железно определенное имя собственное.
А вот во втором получается "усталая разновидность Джона".

С тучами не многим иначе: характер общего явления "тучи на небе" берет артикль, а разновидность туч без контекста -- это уже обычное употребление неопределенной множественности.


----------



## morbo

Причем контекст может заменять "первое упоминание".

К примеру:
Once I saw *a* drunk conductor in *a* bar; he tried to poke *the* bartender with *the* baton because *the *bartender didn't want to pour him another drink.

Once I saw *an* orchestra rehearsing; it was unforgettable, if not for any other reason than that *the* conductor was drunk.


----------

